# E-Z Stove Polish



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 4, 2010)

It is 5 1/2 inches tall 2 1/2 inches wide, and about an inch and quarter thick.  It is embossed E-Z STOVE POLISH DOES IT EASY MARTIN & MARTIN CHICAGO. On the back, on its side, it says KEEP FROM FIRE SHAKE BEFORE USING. It is clear glass and the seam goes just over the shoulders and disappears. Then over the Z in E-Z on the front and over the S in Shake on the back, there is a seam that starts at the lip and ends at the bottom of the neck. On the bottom, there is a T on its side, a pontil mark??????? or a circle and a 2 on its side. Could you please tell me the date and value of this bottle? Thanks

https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03673.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03674.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03676.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03675.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03677.jpg


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

Brandon, That's a cool bottle and I like the lettering but it's machine made. The thing you called a possible pontil is a ring made by the Owens bottle machine from post 1910ish era. Could be much later though. I'm not familiar with the bottle.
 Have you checked out the BLM Historic Bottle Homepage website? It's a great site, a little hard to navigate but free. I highly recommend it. There are a number of books recommended under references also. Researching is the best way to start.
 We don't mind answering your q's but it sounds like you want to really get into the hobby. Myself, I always was interested in the how any why and read as much as I could get my hands on. I think you will too. There used to be a topic on recommended books here, I don't know it it still exists.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

> We don't mind answering your q's


 Sorry, I meant to say I. I can't speak for everyone.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't mind at all! I agree it is ABM (Automated Bottle Machine) because the seam goes up over the top of the lip, but the style of the lip is from the days of hand-finishing. So, it's probably early ABM, 1910's.. and the base has what appears to be the "Owens ring" ..an imperfection found on many early machine-made bottles. When you see letters/numbers on the base, you can be pretty sure the bottle was not pontilled.


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2010)

very cool i like that one!


----------



## suzanne (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't listen to them Brandon they are rascally republicans and are hoping to recruit you and steer you down the wrong path.  They don't care about you're questions and probably made up the answers themselves.  You must never consult with the infedels again because if you don't agree with their postulations  they may put virus on your computer and paint cows on your house!  Log off now, and forget you ever talked to them.  It is the best way.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 9, 2010)

Great bottle there Brandon .While the bottle seems to be machine made it also come in a blowen version with the same lip style .As far as Rep.and Dem's A good Rep. sude be a regestered Dem.
   bill


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 9, 2010)

Aside view so you can see that the seam stops before the lip .
  bill


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 10, 2010)

That's the bottle that would always come up when I searched it. It always had "trade" above easy or something like that. Thanks for letting me know on the different varieties.


----------

